# timing chain tensioners cheap?



## finne (Mar 15, 2009)

Need both timing chain tensioners for an Audi A6 that I just bought. Min $500 bucks a piece. Car has 146K on it so used would be ok if I could find some. Any leads? 1999 Audi A6 AHA engine 30 valve. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: timing chain tensioners cheap? (finne)*

Good luck..that's gonna be a hard part to come by..unless you get lucky....Problem is that these parts have wear component..nylon shoe that pushes on the chain..so anything you find at junkyard would probably be worn out or nearly so..


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioners cheap? (finne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finne* »_Need both timing chain tensioners for an Audi A6 that I just bought. ....

Is your car throwing codes or are you just trying to address noise? I ask because I'm about to replace just the cam chain adjuster shoes and chains in my son's 124k mile 2.8 ATQ since I have no codes showing in VAG-COM and only a second or so of cold start rattle. To me, it's worth a try before buying 2 new adjusters.

_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_...Problem is that these parts have wear component..nylon shoe that pushes on the chain..... 

This company makes replacement shoes for the cam chain adjusters. If you look carefully, you'll see them listed as part number T64201.
Preferred Components, Inc. 
I found them at this link.
eBay - VW Jetta Golf Passat Audi A4 A6 Chain Tensioner Pads 
There are pics of the replacement shoe installed on a CCA at this link.
Think im in deep...


----------



## finne (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: timing chain tensioners cheap? (pretendcto)*

Thanks for the link. No. I bought an Audi A6 with a blown engine ( adjuster came apart and bent valves). Would'nt replace tensioners for mourning rattle.VW has a service bullitien about using only OEM oil filters to eliminate noise. Lot of work for little noise. I have a VW passat that does same thing, like most 2.8 and 1.8 engines.Let me know if the shoes and chains eliminate noise. Thanks again.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: timing chain tensioners cheap? (finne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finne* »_ ...... Let me know if the shoes and chains eliminate noise. Thanks again.

So far, after one cold start, I have not experienced any noise from the camshaft tensioners after replacing the shoes and chains. The job is a big one but mine went smoothly by taking my time and following procedure. I'll follow up if the tensioners get noisy ...


----------

